# How do you walk 2 dogs?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Buster is awfully young to be walking perfectly in tandem. At this age, I think just getting used to the leash is a great accomplishment. BTW, be careful of taking him in areas where other dogs have been until he is fully vaccinated. All that said, our girls walk together.... both together on the left in heel position. We started them in a beginning obedience class at about 6 months old. Once heeling became second nature, it was very easy to just have them doing it together.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

with the young pups like yours-two people crew probably the best.I have two and walk them on long leashes in two hands .My beagle has tendency to explore and pee on every single bush and my golden stays always next to my left side.I let her walk without leash occasionally. Good luck.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Buster is awfully young to be walking perfectly in tandem. At this age, I think just getting used to the leash is a great accomplishment. BTW, be careful of taking him in areas where other dogs have been until he is fully vaccinated. All that said, our girls walk together.... both together on the left in heel position. We started them in a beginning obedience class at about 6 months old. Once heeling became second nature, it was very easy to just have them doing it together.


I totally agree with Penny and Maggie's Mom.

When we trained in obedience we taught heeling on the left. When I walk my two boys, they both walk on my left. Be patient, your pup is just a baby.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Learning to heel was one of the hardest things.. for me any way , to teach. It takes a lot of time.. and consistancy... and part of it all is your dog maturing to a certain point where it is a reasonable thing to ask. At your pups age all I asked was for them not to pull. If they did I would stand still and not move one inch.. soon they would look back at me.. then THEY would loosen the lead.. Do not pull. That makes them pull harder.. Gradually I would shorten the lead.. Penny is a year old now. I will snap the leads together with a metal quick snap, and heel them both at my left side. When we get to a potty or sniffing area I say OKAY... the clip together gives me more control as they move in separate directions to do their thing. I did not walk them together by myself untill Penny inderstood, and was reasonably good about heeling.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks.
Yes, we are careful about exposing Buster before his shots are complete - rabies should be mid-Jan I believe.
I realize that "traditional" heel is on the left. I have no interest in any competitions, tho, and to my wife and me it just makes a lot more sense to keep them on our right, away from oncoming pedestrians. Can't imagine any reason it would matter so long as we are consistent. 
Clover was very tough to get used to the leash. But Buster is doing quite well. May be yet another example of him learning by watching his older sister.
Trying to walk them on the same side, tho, he would be nipping at Clover, going under and around her tangling the leads, etc. It really is quite easy/pleasant walking them one in each hand. What made it even easier was making short (~3') leashes for the both of them. Just as it was getting somewhat easy, along came the snow and ice tossing a nice monkey wrench into things! :yuck:


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the opposite problem. Chelsea is pulling my arm out and Sugar is lagging behind. Sugar is old and can't go as far so she has an excuse. Chelsea is not trained yet how to walk in a heel, still working on it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't when one is only 11 weeks! I walk three or four now, though, without problems. Train them to walk nicely alone, first, then add more until you have a system down. Mine stay in order, right in front of me with I have more than one, and they also will walk two on each side through crowds and such.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I walk all three of mine together. They walk in front of me, but are not pulling. Since I walk them in areas where we are constantly passing people coming towards us or having to pass slower walkers, it only makes sense not to take up the entire path by having them walk next to me. If I am only walking one, they walk next to me. Danny is usually on my right. Agility class taught him to walk on either side. Jasper still likes to walk on my left.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are walking on the correct side of the road, the dogs should be on your left. 

that said, I walk my girls together on a short coupler. dog on the outside (Blush, the youngest) gets the pinch collar. I also use a brace lead on them (1 lead, 2 adjustable loops (collars) at the end)


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> If you are walking on the correct side of the road, the dogs should be on your left.


We have sidewalks where I live, so we leave the roads to cars. And in this hemisphere common practice is for folks to stay to the right on recreational paths. YMMV.


----------

